
“Ecxsue brvty/tpyos – snt whl mbl” - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/simone-brunozzi/ecxsue-brvty-tpyos-snt-whl-mbl-247ce78dcae2#.nt6gkc7z7
======
bessieweiss
Love this! Thank you for sharing and making me smile on a Wednesday.

